# Is it just dead brood or something more serious?



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

The bees will clean up the dead.


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds like the brood just froze, and the bees haven not got around to cleaning them out because of the cold weather. Queens will still lay small amounts of eggs in the winter. Sometimes they freeze when it gets cold and the cluster contracts off of them causing them to die.


----------



## Duncan Thacker (Feb 4, 2014)

Matt903 said:


> Sounds like the brood just froze, and the bees haven not got around to cleaning them out because of the cold weather. Queens will still lay small amounts of eggs in the winter. Sometimes they freeze when it gets cold and the cluster contracts off of them causing them to die.


I agree, without a picture my best guess is there were not enough bees to cover all the brood.


----------

